# Downloadable swirls?



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2008)

I am working on labels & need some nifty swirls. Does anyone know where I can download swirls that are compatable w/ Corel? Long shot I know, but I have been searching for HOURS!

Thanks!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 29, 2008)

Isn't corel a windows product? Try microsoft clip art thats where I get my stuff from.


----------



## digit (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey....downloadable swirls. I can alter the colors and transfer onto my soaps!!! Brilliant!!!!   

Try a search on "psychedelic images". My eyeballs are still spinning from: http://www.angelabetts.com/blog/wp-cont ... edelic.jpg

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG! I meant more like these: http://cgi.ebay.com/TLC-Breezy-Desi...yZ146545QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## digit (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry.......can not see it.......eyeballs still spinning...........


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2008)

The link you provided would be an excellent graphic for a hemp based soap line     .


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2008)

Pepper,
Where do you find microsoft clipart?

I used to use microsoft home publishing for my labels, but that program has got to be 20 years old, so the clip art is limited on it.


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some swirls for Corel:

http://graphics-illustrations.blogspot.com/2008/02/swirls-set-illustrator-coreldraw-and.html

I am a Photoshop CS2 fan, so I don't have too much bookmarked for Corel, but here are a few links that have come in very handy over the years...

Fonts:
http://www.dafont.com/

http://www.abstractfonts.com

Vector Magic (to turn your logos or 'brand' items into images you can resize and manipulate without loosing quality, VERY useful)

http://vectormagic.com/



Edited to add:

Clip art for Microsoft:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/clipart/default.aspx


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you for the great and helpful links Texas Bubbly!!!   

Digit


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 30, 2008)

No problem... I'm a bit of a font addict.    I don't use them much.. just collect em.  LOL  I probably have 2,500 different fonts on my computer... needless to say, my computer starts up VERY slowly. LOL

But I can make some cool stuff!   :wink:


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

Texas_Bubbly said:
			
		

> But I can make some cool stuff!   :wink:



That is what counts!  :wink: 

Digit


----------



## IanT (Aug 2, 2008)

niiiiiceee


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 3, 2008)

www.adobe.com

thats where i get all my brushes,patterns and styles from 

i work with photoshop cs2 

you might be able to use adobe in corel , give it a try an see ??


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh goodeness, all of this stuff is over my head! I should take a class at the college just to figure it all out!


----------



## Deda (Aug 4, 2008)

Stockxpert

They have amazing swirls.


----------

